# 2001 maxima with stolen ecu



## kinsook (Sep 3, 2009)

I own a 2001 maxima se with a stolen computer. I want and bought a used one from a guy and put it in my car but It still won't start. I have been told that the computer needs reprogramming. Does anyone out there knows how to do that without going to the dealer because my car is at home and I don't want to tow the car to the dealer. May be I can do it my self or have an alternative.


----------



## kinsook (Sep 3, 2009)

can anyone out there, in maxima land, help me out with this stolen ecu problem?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

As far as I know the dealer is the only one that can program your key to your ecu. Perhaps a locksmith can.

Out of curiosity, how did you come to find that your ecu was stolen? Are you replacing the ecu because the one you had was stolen from a another car? Or that the ecu was stolen from your car?

And who the hell steals just the ecu?


----------



## kinsook (Sep 3, 2009)

*2001 with stolen ecu*

Someone broke into my car and stole the ecu out of it. The ecu is located under the dash in the center. The ripped the plastic cover on the right side out to access the ecu. I went and bought a used ecu and plugged it in, but it wouldn't start. Someone told me the keys need to be reprogrammed. The thing is that, it is not a electronic key though. I found a locksmith who was able to reprogram the keys. The car started right up after that. Thanks for the help.


----------

